# Fertilizer on newly sprigged Tifton, how much? And the weeds???



## Cen-Tex (Jan 13, 2015)

I sprigged a 22 acre circle of tifton this year, half got done and our May flood dumped 14" of rain and well....that part of the field is a mess. Second half sprigged after the rain and almost dried out before I could get water on them...drought is back.

All things considered I think I'm gonna have a "stand" but I need to fertilize. Also the weeds are coming strong, cockle burrs, crote "dove weeds" crab grass, grass burrs.

What would "you" do at this point?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you had a soil test taken? If not an answer your question has similar results to driving with your eyes closed. I suggest to apply a broad leaf control herbicide.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

You are a bit late in asking the question about weed control. See the following link about sprigging Tifton 85 relative to weed control.

http://forages.tamu.edu/PDF/Tifton%2085.pdf

A broadleaf herbicide such as WeedMaster can be applied now, but won't control grass weeds.

You may want to call the Texas AgriLife Extension Service Forage Specialist, Dr. Vanessa Corriher Olsen at Texas A&M- Overton for additional information such as a possible very low rate of Glyphosate to control grass weeds. Tifton 85 tolerates a very low rate of Gly, but your investment into sprigging Tifton 85 is too great to want to risk this treatment while the grass is trying to establish.

Dr. Olsen can suggest other options. 903/834-6191.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vincent is absolutely correct about toleration of Gly by T-85......I believe I would skip the thought and just use weed master 2-4d for this first year. Wouldn't even risk the Gly......

Rotary cut (bushhog) those weeds to keep them from going to seed.

I would apply 100 units of N per acre unless your soil report discovered a treasure trove of Urea underground. It's tough to do as you won't be getting any yield, but it's a must. How much N has been applied this year thus far? May hit it with 50# every thirty days until mid August to keep volitization to a minimum.

Next year you can begin in earnest keepin weeds down with selectives.......control a bunch with Prowl H2O next year before germination. Hth


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Cen-Tex,

Your location is not very specific, but you may still be in an area where you can find a dealer who handles ammonium nitrate. Ammonium nitrate nitrogen is much less volatile than urea and ammonium sulfate. With the anticipated dry period that we are entering in Texas at this time, I suggest that you use ammonium nitrate as your nitrogen source, and then follow dawg's recommendations, unless you have recommendations based on a soil test.

If your only possible source of nitrogen is urea, be sure that you blend the urea with a urease inhibitor such as Agrotain in order to delay nitrogen loss due to ammonia volatilization. However, even Agrotain can only delay nitrogen volatilization from urea for up to 14, or so, days. Or, if your weather predictions can be more accurate than most of ours, apply the treated urea a day or two before a sure chance for rain.

Sorry, my earlier phone number for Dr. Olsen was wrong, but is now corrected above.


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

Here is a link to the Noble Foundation though it says it's for Oklahoma area but shouldn't be too much different in your area. They recommend Grazon P+D on the weeds......not sure how that would affect your variety of bermuda grass though.

http://www.noble.org/ag/soils/beforesprigging/


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

I just sprigged about 55 acres of Tifton 85 in May. I have searched about everything I can find and have talked with Dr Larry Redmon personally several times. I wound up doing 2pts/acre of Weedmaster and based on my soil sample I topdressed it with 175lbs/acre of 33-0-0. I am in the process of building a wick applicator that I can wipe/apply Roundup with and not touch my grass. I have a Johnson grass issue in one small area of my pasture.

I very much agree with Dr. Haby, I have too much invested in this grass to risk putting anything on it until next year. All the experts agree that 2-4-D is the only thing that should be applied to newly established Tifton 85. Don't get your hopes up that you will see a lot of impact though. As Dr. Haby said it will get the broadleaf weeds but it isn't going to do much on grass weeds.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hcriddle said:


> I just sprigged about 55 acres of Tifton 85 in May. I have searched about everything I can find and have talked with Dr Larry Redmon personally several times. I wound up doing 2pts/acre of Weedmaster and based on my soil sample I topdressed it with 175lbs/acre of 33-0-0. I am in the process of building a wick applicator that I can wipe/apply Roundup with and not touch my grass. I have a Johnson grass issue in one small area of my pasture.
> 
> I very much agree with Dr. Haby, I have too much invested in this grass to risk putting anything on it until next year. All the experts agree that 2-4-D is the only thing that should be applied to newly established Tifton 85. Don't get your hopes up that you will see a lot of impact though. As Dr. Haby said it will get the broadleaf weeds but it isn't going to do much on grass weeds.


A wick can be a very good tool to have around until you get a good sod formation......


----------

